# male mancreek and female basti for sale.



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

I just recently acquired a male mancreek and a female basti that i do not need so they are up for grabs. located in ocala, willing to meet up locally or drive to meet(gas being compensated).. I will put up pictures tommorrow. These are truly awesome looking frogs, just not my cup of tea persay. I beleive the pricing is fair. My cell is 352-895-7036. zack. thanks for looking

Species -Oophaga pumilio
Line/Origin - Mancreek
Age - 12+ calling male
Quantity - 1
Price - 125



Species - Oophaga pumilio
Line/Origin - orange bastimentos
Age - 12+ female
Quantity -1
Price - 125


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

That is terribly unfortunate...those were the only two out of the group that I was interested in. Oh well.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Considering the whole group of 5 was $150, maybe he would give you a break on the price if you bought both.


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

I'll take a 100 for each of them. I don't see why you got so butt hurt randommind, just because i got a deal on them dosen't mean i'm going to sell the frogs for $10.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

There is really no need to take it to that level drift. I explained to you in a respectfull manner the fact that I was looking for a PROVEN female as opposed to what you now have. I am not upset in any way that you are selling this frog for $100 as I am in now way interested in this frog. Now if you are "butt hurt" because your two bit hustle to flip a frog is failing you...well I suggest you find an alternate way to rid yourself of the frustration because in such a tight knit community as this you really shouldn't openly insult another hobbyist on the forum.


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

I wasn't trying to insult you, heres a quote from your other thread stating that you no longer cared about whether or not it was a proven female you just wanted some basti's.



randommind said:


> I am also willing to grow out a few juvies if need be so don't hesitate to let me know what you got. Thanks.


And im not trying to "hustle" and "flip" these frogs. I wanted the other three and have no interest in pumilio. They just aren't my thing. I've been a member of this forum for a long time and am not some punk little kid looking to screw anyone on here. 

Zack.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

O.K....Well thank you for not hesitating to let me know what you got. However, like you quoted if I can not locate a proven female I would like to acquire some juveniles and grow them out myself. The frog that you are trying to sell is simply not what I am looking for.


----------

